# Ideads? Cane detection under TV Monitor Protruding Object



## greenbubba (Jan 27, 2016)

I've written about this before - the proliferation of wall mounted computer and tv monitors protruding more than 4" from wall above 27" and below 80" aff. I work at a large university and we are requiring existing installations be modified to become compliant. Below is an example of new construction (assuming the link works). I'm interested in what others are doing to adapt existing non compliant conditions. This should be permanent (not moveable furniture) and ideally attractive. If you have photos of similar conditions, please post them. It might be fun to post the ugly ones too.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B20iNZwP16Z1SW1yQVVBVmVnVFE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 27, 2016)

"something"               not very attractive but does the job. Also, what say you as to a maximum viewable mtg. hgt to the bottom of the screen?  I already know the answer, "it depends" on ones distance from then screen.


----------



## greenbubba (Feb 16, 2016)

The predominate installation has the bottom at around 48" AFF, located in a corridor or lobby, and used as a 'digital bulletin board'.


----------

